# die Broschüre über den Kurs des Methodologie



## Misao

Wenn Sie der folgende Satz lesen, verstehen Sie es??


Bitte, finden Sie zusammen die Broschüre über dem Kurs des Methodologie des Spanischenbildungswesen als Fremdsprache
 
 
Vielen dank in Voraus!!


----------



## mnzrob

Misao said:
			
		

> Wenn Sie de*n* folgende*n* Satz lesen, verstehen Sie *ihn*??
> 
> 
> Bitte, finden Sie zusammen die Broschüre über de*n* Kurs des Methodologie des Spanischenbildungswesen als Fremdsprache
> 
> 
> Vielen dank in Voraus!!


 
Hallo Misao,

Ich habe ein paar Fehler korrigiert, aber nein, ich verstehe den Satz nicht.
Schickst du diese Brochüre an Jemanden, und willst sagen, "Enclosed, please find the brochure for..."??

Rob


----------



## Misao

mnzrob said:
			
		

> Hallo Misao,
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Fehler korrigiert, aber nein, ich verstehe den Satz nicht.
> Schickst du diese Brochüre an Jemanden, und willst sagen, "Enclosed, please find the brochure for..."??
> 
> Rob[/QUOTE
> 
> Hallo mnzrob, yes, it's as you say. It's about a Spanish course for foreing people the Valladolid University has programmed for next Summer.
> The Spanish sentence is:
> 
> "Tengo el gusto de enviarle adjunto el folleto sobre el Curso de Metodología de Enseñanza del Español como Lengua Extranjera que hemos programado desde el Centro de Idiomas de la Universidad de Valladolid"
> 
> Und meine Übersetzung ist:
> Bitte, finden Sie zusammen die Broschüre über den Kurs des Methodologie des Spanischenbildungswesen als Fremdsprache, den wir für diese Sommer vomSprachenzentrum des Universität Valladolid programmiert haben.
> 
> In fact, it does not make much sense even in Spanish...
> 
> Vielen Dank, anyway!


----------



## elroy

Misao said:
			
		

> "Tengo el gusto de enviarle adjunto el folleto sobre el Curso de Metodología de Enseñanza del Español como Lengua Extranjera que hemos programado desde el Centro de Idiomas de la Universidad de Valladolid"
> 
> Und meine Übersetzung ist:
> In der Anlage finden Sie die Broschüre über den Kurs über die Methodologie des Unterrichts des Spanischen als Fremdsprache, den wir für diesen Sommer vom Sprachenzentrum der  Universität Valladolid programmiert haben.
> 
> In fact, it does not make much sense even in Spanish...
> 
> Vielen Dank, anyway!



Hier mein Versuch.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Hier mein Versuch.



Lass es mich noch einmal verbessern:

In der Anlage finden Sie die Broschüre über den *Methodolgiek*urs des Spanischunterrichts als Fremdsprache, den wir für diesen Sommer vom Sprachenzentrum der Universität Valladolid *geplant* haben.


----------



## ingafstef

How about this translation?  Ahora tiene sentido!

*Als Anhang füge ich eine Broschüre über den Methodologiekurs für den Spanischunterricht "Spanisch als Fremdsprache", den wir für diesen Sommer im Sprachenzentrum der Universität Valladolid geplant haben, bei.*


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Lass es mich noch einmal verbessern:
> 
> In der Anlage finden Sie die Broschüre über den *Methodolgiek*urs des Spanischunterrichts als Fremdsprache, den wir für diesen Sommer vom Sprachenzentrum der Universität Valladolid *geplant* haben.



Aber wieso macht man's klar, dass es um den Unterricht des Spanischen als Fremdsprache geht?


----------



## ingafstef

Elroy, these are courses given for non Spanish speaking immigrants and they exist in most of the countries. Germany has them, and we have them here in the US, they are called "English as a second language" and are given free to non English speaking immigrants by Community Colleges in almost every city. I think this is what this refers to.

 Inga


----------



## elroy

ingafstef said:
			
		

> Elroy, these are courses given for non Spanish speaking immigrants and they exist in most of the countries. Germany has them, and we have them here in the US, they are called "English as a second language" and are given free to non English speaking immigrants by Community Colleges in almost every city. I think this is what this refers to.
> 
> Inga



I realize that, Inga, but "Spanischunterricht" can also mean Spanish for speakers of the language, or perhaps advanced courses - the word in itself does not indicate the level or the audience being catered to.  I was wondering if there was a way to express that the courses were designated to those that do not speak the language.


----------



## ingafstef

Elroy I don't know how it works in other countries, here it is understood because it is a requisite to have passed different levels of "English as a Second Language" in order to apply for US Citizenship. The fact that there is no tuition charge because it is for a working class level with low income also indicates that it is to aid and help to learn the language of the country they have chosen to live in.
Now why am I writing English to you? I believe your German is as perfect as is mine.
Well, next time!
Take care,
Inga


----------



## elroy

ingafstef said:
			
		

> Elroy I don't know how it works in other countries, here it is understood because it is a requisite to have passed different levels of "English as a Second Language" in order to apply for US Citizenship. The fact that there is no tuition charge because it is for a working class level with low income also indicates that it is to aid and help to learn the language of the country they have chosen to live in.
> Now why am I writing English to you? I believe your German is as perfect as is mine.
> Well, next time!
> Take care,
> Inga



That's all well and good, Inga, but we can't assume all of that just from the single sentence we have.  I guess it depends on context, though.  Maybe the letter or mailing in which the brochure is included indicates somehow that the courses are for second-language learners.  Just to be on the safe side, though, I would personally want to make it crystal clear what kind of courses were being offered.

Wir können natürlich auf Deutsch unterhalten!   Ich zweifle zwar dran, ob mein Deutsch so gut wie deins ist, es ist allerdings immer hilfreich, die Sprachen die man gelernt hat zu üben!


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> That's all well and good, Inga, but we can't assume all of that just from the single sentence we have. I guess it depends on context, though. Maybe the letter or mailing in which the brochure is included indicates somehow that the courses are for second-language learners. Just to be on the safe side, though, I would personally want to make it crystal clear what kind of courses were being offered.
> 
> Wir können natürlich auf Deutsch unterhalten!  Ich zweifle zwar dran, ob mein Deutsch so gut wie deins ist, es ist allerdings immer hilfreich, die Sprachen die man gelernt hat zu üben!


My understanding of Spanish is VERY weak, but if I am understanding correctly, this is a course scheduled at a language center of a university, and it seems to be a course about teching Spanish. Furthermore, it seems pretty clear to me that the course is about how to teach Spanish to people who do not speak Spanish as their native language.

Am I missing something here? To me it would have to include this in the German translation, the idea that it is not about teaching Spanish to anyone.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Lass es mich noch einmal verbessern:
> 
> In der Anlage finden Sie die Broschüre über den *Methodolgiek*urs des Spanischunterrichts als Fremdsprache, den wir für diesen Sommer vom Sprachenzentrum der Universität Valladolid *geplant* haben.


Who, I also don't understand why you have elminated the whole idea of Spanish as a foreign language, second language, etc. But the rest looks fine to me.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Aber wieso macht man's *dann* klar, dass es um den Unterricht des Spanischen als Fremdsprache geht?





			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Who, I also don't understand why you have elminated the whole idea of Spanish as a foreign language, second language, etc. But the rest looks fine to me.



Hm, hard question, because I don't even know where to start. Let me tell you something I've already read somewhere:

If you offered "Deutsch als Fremdsprache" in a brochure, you'd mean, for instance, that you offer all the foreigners these lessons, who immigrated to Germany, and don't know the German language yet. But if you all want, I can offer you a better understandable version:



> In der Anlage finden Sie die Broschüre über den *Methodolgiek*urs *des Unterrichts für Spanisch als Fremdsprache*, den wir für diesen Sommer vom Sprachenzentrum der Universität Valladolid *geplant* haben.


----------



## ingafstef

Hi Gear, your translation -as always- is correct and clear, one point though, it is either "fuer das Sprachzentrum" or "im Sprachzentrum". I suppose this is the language school at the university. Correct me if I am wrong - corrigeme por favor si me equivoque - korregieren Sie mich bitte, sollte dies nicht korrekt sein.
Thanks!
Inga


----------



## Whodunit

ingafstef said:
			
		

> Hi Gear, your translation -as always- is correct and clear, one point though, it is either "fuer das Sprachzentrum" or "im Sprachzentrum". I suppose this is the language school at the university. Correct me if I am wrong - corrigeme por favor si me equivoque - korr*i*gier*t* mich bitte, sollte dies nicht korrekt sein.
> Thanks!
> Inga



There's no need to be corrected.


----------



## Jule

Meint ihr nicht, dass Sprach*en*zentrum der korrekte Begriff wäre, und nicht Sprachzentrum.
Sprachzentrum ist (IMHO) eine Gehirnregion, reden wir jedoch über eine Einrichtung/Institut, welches sich mit Sprach*en* auseinandersetzt - dann würde ich für Sprach*en*zentrum plädieren.



Jule


----------



## Whodunit

Jule said:
			
		

> Meint ihr nicht, dass Sprach*en*zentrum der korrekte Begriff wäre, und nicht Sprachzentrum.
> Sprachzentrum ist (IMHO) eine Gehirnregion, reden wir jedoch über eine Einrichtung/Institut, welches sich mit Sprach*en* auseinandersetzt - dann würde ich für Sprach*en*zentrum plädieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Jule



Aber das bestätigt diese Seite ganz un gar nicht.


----------



## Jule

mmmhh....völlig richtig, aber dennoch habe ich extem viele Links bei Google zu diversen Sprach*en*zentren gefunden. 
Eigentlich wollte ich den Link zu den Ergebnissen meiner Suche bei Google einfügen, aber jedesmal wenn ich den Link einfüge bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (Help, please!). 

Offensichtlich scheinen beide Versionen in Gebrauch zu sein. Was rät uns denn der Duden????

Jule


----------



## Whodunit

Jule said:
			
		

> mmmhh....völlig richtig, aber dennoch habe ich extem viele Links bei Google zu diversen Sprach*en*zentren gefunden.
> Eigentlich wollte ich den Link zu den Ergebnissen meiner Suche bei Google einfügen, aber jedesmal wenn ich den Link einfüge bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (Help, please!).
> 
> Offensichtlich scheinen beide Versionen in Gebrauch zu sein. Was rät uns denn der Duden????
> 
> Jule



Hm, du könntest laut Duden Recht haben:

Sprachenzentrum (gibt es nicht)
Sprachzentrum (Teil des Gehirns)

Aber Google korrigiert ja auch "Sprachzentrum" zu "Sprachenzentrum", wobei beide eine Anstalt (laut Duden), wo Sprachen gefördert werden, bezeichnen.


----------



## gaer

ingafstef said:
			
		

> Hi Gear, your translation -as always- is correct and clear, one point though, it is either "fuer das Sprachzentrum" or "im Sprachzentrum". I suppose this is the language school at the university. Correct me if I am wrong - corrigeme por favor si me equivoque - korregieren Sie mich bitte, sollte dies nicht korrekt sein.
> Thanks!
> Inga


Hi Inga:

_vom Sprachzentrum_

This was Who's translation, I think, right? I never dispute German usage with our German native-speakers!  

Or did I miss your point?

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jule said:
			
		

> mmmhh....völlig richtig, aber dennoch habe ich extem viele Links bei Google zu diversen Sprach*en*zentren gefunden.
> Eigentlich wollte ich den Link zu den Ergebnissen meiner Suche bei Google einfügen, aber jedesmal wenn ich den Link einfüge bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (Help, please!).
> 
> Offensichtlich scheinen beide Versionen in Gebrauch zu sein. Was rät uns denn der Duden????
> 
> Jule


Jule, I'm not sure if someone else told you this. When you reach a certain amount of posts, you can past links in your answers. I SHOULD know what that number is, but I don't think you are too far away!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, du könntest laut Duden Recht haben:
> 
> Sprachenzentrum (gibt es nicht)
> Sprachzentrum (Teil des Gehirns)
> 
> Aber Google korrigiert ja auch "Sprachzentrum" zu "Sprachenzentrum", wobei beide eine Anstalt (laut Duden), wo Sprachen gefördert werden, bezeichnen.


Who,

Could "Sprachenzentrum" perhaps be a later addition to Duden? And am I understanding this correctly if I assume that "Sprachzentrum" may be used for the brain and not for a "center for languages"?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Jule, I'm not sure if someone else told you this. When you reach a certain amount of posts, you can past links in your answers. I SHOULD know what that number is, but I don't think you are too far away!
> 
> Gaer



Yes, maybe as soon as you're a "Member" (40 or 50 posts), I think.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who,
> 
> Could "Sprachenzentrum" perhaps be a later addition to Duden? And am I understanding this correctly if I assume that "Sprachzentrum" may be used for the brain and not for a "center for languages"?
> 
> Gaer



Yes, you're right. But my Duden is the newest (23. Auflage --- look it up on Google), and I never doubted it could be wrong what it says. "Sprachenzentrum" really isn't listed in it.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, you're right. But my Duden is the newest (23. Auflage --- look it up on Google), and I never doubted it could be wrong what it says. "Sprachenzentrum" really isn't listed in it.


I suppose Duden can't contain all possible useful compounds! 

Gaer


----------



## Misao

Wow...

I didn't expect so much...people discussing about "Spanisch als Fremdsprache" 
Anyway, I thank you all your interest. I'm sorry, I've been out all the weekend withouth the possibility of gaining access to Internet...
And I would like to add that there's no more context as the one I gave before".

It is a letter from the Valladolid University to an unknown person, by the way, including an enclosed document which turns to be the broschure of this course. As far as I know, this course is for teachers who gives this kind of course,this case, Spanish for foreingers, about how to teach a language for non-native speakers. 

And, as my German is not very good, I would like to know If I should use "Sprachenzentrum" or "Sprachzentrum" in my translation. 

Oh! one more thing, I cannot omit "Spanisch als Fremdsprache", since they are the key words of the course.

Muchísimas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## elroy

Misao said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> I didn't expect so much...people discussing about "Spanisch als Fremdsprache"
> Anyway, I thank you all your interest. I'm sorry, I've been out all the weekend withouth the possibility of gaining access to Internet...
> And I would like to add that there's no more context as the one I gave before".
> 
> It is a letter from the Valladolid University to an unknown person, by the way, including an enclosed document which turns to be the broschure of this course. As far as I know, this course is for teachers who gives this kind of course,this case, Spanish for foreingers, about how to teach a language for non-native speakers.
> 
> And, as my German is not very good, I would like to know If I should use "Sprachenzentrum" or "Sprachzentrum" in my translation.
> 
> Oh! one more thing, I cannot omit "Spanisch als Fremdsprache", since they are the key words of the course.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos!!!



Then I would go with our most up-to-date translation so far:



> In der Anlage finden Sie die Broschüre über den Methodolgiekurs des Unterrichts für Spanisch als Fremdsprache, den wir für diesen Sommer vom Sprach(en)zentrum  der Universität Valladolid geplant haben.



Of course, you'd have to settle the Sprach(en)zentrum debate, which I unfortunately can't help with.  I can't really tell you which one is preferable!


----------



## Misao

Danke schön, elroy


----------



## ingafstef

Hi there, Good Morning!
I believe the last one would be the most correct one making one little correction. I have corrected it for you, but it appears with the same error again: Methodologiekurs instead of Methodolgiekurs. Then to overcome the debate about Sprach- or Sprachenzentrum, I think Sprachenzentrum is the correct word. Here is my logic for it: 
Sprach is ein Tatwort in der Vergangenheit (best way I can explain it) dagegen Sprachen ist das Hauptwort welches ein Teil des zweiten Hauptwortes Zentrum ist, also es sind zwei Hauptwoerter zusammengefuegt: Sprachenzentrum.
Corrigenme si estoy equivocada, pero creo que esto es correcto, soy mujer y nosotros siempre tenemos la razon aun aqui mis amigos. )


----------



## elroy

ingafstef said:
			
		

> Hi there, Good Morning!
> I believe the last one would be the most correct one making one little correction. I have corrected it for you, but it appears with the same error again: Methodologiekurs instead of Methodolgiekurs. Then to overcome the debate about Sprach- or Sprachenzentrum, I think Sprachenzentrum is the correct word. Here is my logic for it:
> Sprach is ein Tatwort in der Vergangenheit (best way I can explain it) dagegen Sprachen ist das Hauptwort welches ein Teil des zweiten Hauptwortes Zentrum ist, also es sind zwei Hauptwoerter zusammengefuegt: Sprachenzentrum.
> Corrigenme si estoy equivocada, pero creo que esto es correcto, soy mujer y nosotros siempre tenemos la razon aun aqui mis amigos. )



Haha, qué lógica!


----------



## Misao

ingafstef said:
			
		

> Hi there, Good Morning!
> I believe the last one would be the most correct one making one little correction. I have corrected it for you, but it appears with the same error again: Methodologiekurs instead of Methodolgiekurs. Then to overcome the debate about Sprach- or Sprachenzentrum, I think Sprachenzentrum is the correct word. Here is my logic for it:
> Sprach is ein Tatwort in der Vergangenheit (best way I can explain it) dagegen Sprachen ist das Hauptwort welches ein Teil des zweiten Hauptwortes Zentrum ist, also es sind zwei Hauptwoerter zusammengefuegt: Sprachenzentrum.
> Corrijanme si estoy equivocada, pero creo que esto es correcto, soy mujer y nosotras siempre tenemos la razon aun aqui mis amigos. )


 

Danke schön, Inga  Ich habe dich korrigiert... y, sí, nosotras siempre tenemos razón, pero dejamos que ellos crean que la tienen...jeje...
So, Sprachenzentrum


----------



## ingafstef

Danke, Misao, nette Art zu lernen. Don't worry be happy and have a wonderful day!!! Inga


----------



## Whodunit

Misao said:
			
		

> So, Sprachenzentrum



I would definitely understand both of them: Sprach(en)zentrum and ... Sprach(en)zentrum   

But choose what you want to.


----------

